# ADA Amazonia and Ammonia???



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

I heard from one of my good friends that Aqua Soil causes the ammonia to spike when you first set it up in the aquarium. Is this true?? i know that it will lower the ph and kh but I had never heard anything about ammonia. Thanks for any help


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes it is true. AS will spike your ammonia for a couple weeks. Test, test and re-test before adding any expensive fish.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

It's to help jump start the cycle....like most of the substrate packed with so called "live bacteria".


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Should I be worried about this when I redo my already established tank?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you replacing all the substrate?

The ammonia might not be much of a problem if you have a strong bacterial colony built but the fluctuation in pH and hardness might be something to worry about if you have fish in the tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I've had an AS/PS-based tank setup for about 3 weeks now without any "real" issues. I maintained 50% daily WC for the first week and every other day 50% WC for the second week. I added cherry shrimps and otos at the 2 week mark and only lost one oto. I started the tank with 50% of the water coming from my other tank and a tray of biomedia from my other tank's filter as well. At the two week mark I did get the excepted diatoms, but it was minimal as the otos and shrimp took care of it.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi eklikewhoa,

The Aquasoil will be added to my already established substrate which will be pushed back and the Aquasoil added to the front. I run a pretty decent flow of CO2, do you suggest I lower it a bit to help soften the blow of the kH and pH drop from the soil?

Thanks for your input 

(sorry to hijack, but I'm thinking these questions might be on other's minds too)


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

well thank you all!


----------

